# FLORIDA HATES YOU



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

Congrats Jeremy Mac and Andrew!!!
and yes its PVW



































_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:26 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

congrats guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats exciting.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Gratz guys! Great looking cars, awesome wheels too.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no **** but that little dog http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

three amazingly put together vehicles


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

props, congrats guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for pioneering.







LOL


----------



## shortie1.8T (Jul 3, 2008)

those are great looking cars.. I wonder how much those rims cost on the GTI.. chrome baby. chrome.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (shortie1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortie1.8T* »_those are great looking cars.. I wonder how much those rims cost on the GTI.. chrome baby. chrome.

they are 1 offs, 
PM PAULITO and ask how much


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

awesome job guys


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Sick shiz boys... Congrats


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and watch out NY will be playing the same game soon enough


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
they are 1 offs, 
PM PAULITO and ask how much
























congrats again


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

thats one good issue right there







.
congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

congrats


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Congrats guys you are all worthy, I wish to get mine in some PVW action soon


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (shortie1.8T)*

I just got done reading that issue.... Love the cars. 
Congrats, def. some nice dubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

congrats from germany


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_thats one good issue right there







.
congrats.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Good shhit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*

7 page spread. Damn... I need to get on this PVW thing.. I just need more money... 

I'm stlil kicking my self in the Ass for not going down there for this shoot.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (KraCKeD-GTI)*

congrats


----------



## boosted gli (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (shortie1.8T)*

Congrats!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (boosted gli)*

I hate PVW prescription bullcrap I still dont have July's in europe they are getting august issue in the mail tomorrow. WTF















oh and Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

well done guys!


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_well done guys!

x2
can't wait to see this issue!!!


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nastybags)*

meh.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I hate PVW *prescription* bullcrap I still dont have July's in europe they are getting august issue in the mail tomorrow. WTF















oh and Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that the over the counter stuff?


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i love those cars!!


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (KraCKeD-GTI)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif andrew's car has always been steppin it up


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (Habafrog)*

congrats guys, this is awesome!!! i need to get my hands on that mag, what month is it in?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats guys, def deserved, 3 amazing cars.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_congrats guys, this is awesome!!! i need to get my hands on that mag, what month is it in?


it's the july issue. still waiting on mine to come in the mail.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
it's the july issue. still waiting on mine to come in the mail.









me too. very very impatiently


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FLORIDA HATES YOU (corrado_sean2)*

good job guys. cars looked sick


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think the red gli looked better without the painted lip, as pictured in the magazine


----------



## AirRideByPugsley (Jul 29, 2008)

Man I am proud to see you guys in PVW! Especially you Andrew I am glad I could help and hope I am here when it hits the next level! Thanks for the shout out bro!!!


----------

